# Free Range Tower!



## BugLover (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay so I found a really easy way to free range your mantis if for some reason you don't want them on your plants (fake or live) plus it is a bit more sturdy so here goes! If you have this stuff lying around try it!

*The Free Range Tower*

*Materials*


C&amp;C cubes/ Wire storage cubes
Zip ties
String or yarn (optional, but it should work better for older mantids and mantids that don't have good grip)
a Mantis!
First things first, get all of your supplies and find a space to start your work. The building part doesn't take long at all; I made a structure about 2 ft tall and 1 ft wide and it took me ten minutes. (Note I have a terrible camera so I will not be posting pictures but if you make a tower and want to post a few pictures go ahead! I want to see what you guys make!)

Now that you have all your supplies together take your zip ties and Storage Cubes and start tying them together. The shape you make it doesn't matter too much, but you want it to be stable, and putting more stabilizing pieces gives your mantis more places to climb. Once you have it put together how you want it, you can either leave it or continue on by wrapping string around some of the bars for extra grip. I have only tried it with my Adult Female Chinese Mantis and she is loving standing on top of it. Her claws fit around the bars well so that she can grab them to pull herself forward. The string would probably help for molting/old mantises. Also, I have the storage cubes with 9 holes, which are the smallest holes they sell, and my adult female Chinese mantis can get through them with no issues.


----------



## Sticky (Oct 2, 2014)

Pictures would really help! And bad ones are better than none at all. It sounds like a great idea but Im having trouble envisioning it.


----------



## Zaatour36 (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks for the info

but I'm more of a visual person, and some pics would very nice


----------

